# Topwater?



## steelheader32 (Feb 27, 2013)

The way the were chasing them its like they were protecting there nests..they would dart up chasing baitfish and then do a 360 and head straight back to where they came from..the nice one i had and lost was barely hooked..they werent looking to eat it seemed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there a worse feeling in the world then losing a big fish? I hate that feeling...


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, killing a big fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

limpinglogan said:


> Is there a worse feeling in the world then losing a big fish?.


Yes...losing a HUGE fish. Bro.


I've been getting all my smallies drop-shottin' a 3" Gulp minnow. I'm just light twitchin' while slowly walking the wall. I haven't went in over a week, but every bass I've landed was a female ballooned with roe. This fish was from early May:


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

18" smallie on a white buzzbait. Was catching a lot of small fish and tubes werent getting much action so i threw out a white buzzbait. on my second cast i was looking away slighty as i got to the midpoint of my retrieve and in the corner of my eye i saw a splash and i felt the weight and really stuck him good. Great fight. On the next cast i lost a monster that must have been at least 20"+. Topwater fishing is unreal!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a nice smallie there... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

